# Tikka



## oldcobia (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone have any feedback on the Tikka T-3?


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 31, 2007)

Buy a Browning dude!!!!!!! Hey man!!!! just messin with ya after you asking me if I was going to mess with ya. Free bump to the top.


----------



## Dash (Dec 31, 2007)

Excellent rifles.  They are accurate, lightweight, and the actions are very smooth.  I have a T-3 Hunter in .270 WSM that is a tackdriver.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I got one in 7mag...Love it.....


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one in .270, it is sweet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a T3 Lite in a 300 WSM.  Only thing you need to do to them is adjust the trigger (which you can do yourself) and put a limbsaver recoil pad on it.

Darrell


----------



## twd4 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a T3 in 270wsm and 300wsm. Great rifle for great price. I have only shot the 300 and plan to sell or trade the 270wsm. The action is smooth as silk. I like the detatchable mags as well. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a good light weight rifle.


----------



## rocket (Jan 4, 2008)

Nothing but good things to say about my T-3 Lite 7mm-08


----------



## bwarren2 (Feb 26, 2008)

*T3*

Good rifles. Bought my son a T3 Lite .308, only suggestion I have is if you go with the T3 lite, I would go with a smaller caliber. The hunter is a bit heavier and will have slightly less recoil.


----------



## Hogtown (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one in .243 - great rifle; accurate; not picky about ammo; good trigger. I have nothing but good things to say about the  T-3.


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 27, 2008)

Awesome rifle.  My brother just bought one in 300 WSM.  Very Very accurate.  And the trigger is great on it.  He loves it and I do too.


----------

